# Wacom 'Bamboo Pen' Tablet



## Timitei (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi.
I didn't know where else to post this, but this seems like a suitable place.

I just bought a wacom Bamboo Pen tablet earlier today.
However, it doesn't seem to be working right. :C
First off, the movement of the cursor is all weird and off. In the tutorial it says if you pick up the pen and move it to a completely different spot, your cursor will jump to that spot. Mine doesn't do that. Also, it seems to have problems when I get towards the edge of the active area, eg. to X out of a window or something.

Also, it doesn't scroll or pan like the tutorial says.

I THINK the issue is I haven't installed the tablet.
My computer won't let me... It says I need to restart my computer first. But I HAVE restarted it... four times! =(
I already have my old Bamboo Fun software still installed; is that possibly the problem?

Also, does anyone know if there's a way to zoom in using the actual tablet or the pen? The tablet has no buttons. As some of you know, the bamboo fun has a scroll wheel and I've become quite used to using it.

Can anyone help me with these problems?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, uninstall old drivers, then to make sure, go to the Wacom site and download the latest drivers.

After that, get it set up proper in the pen tablet options.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2009)

If you don't install the driver that came with it, the pen will act just like a standard computer mouse. Once it's installed, the scroll/pan feature will work by pressing the lower button (closest to the tip) and running the pen on the surface. Seeing as you do have a different driver installed, it my be conflicting, so you should uninstall the old one.


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 29, 2009)

Why wouldnt you install it first?  Of course thats your problem!


----------

